# Laser layout tool



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

For a few years I've been using a Straitline laser lay out tool.
It was so cheap that I bought six of them from the mark down bin.

They have been great time savers with my tile work-However they are to fragile,The last one is dying

Who makes a good,tough layout laser?(at a fair price)

I do a fair bit of tile floors-I'm spoiled. I'll be needing one soon enough.

Any suggestions?


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

http://www.karldahm.com/lshop2,show...3,40363,,Tshowrub--1085813573.1094563233,.htm


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

hilti and pls are names that come up frequently here for laser systems


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

mikeswoods said:


> For a few years I've been using a Straitline laser lay out tool.
> It was so cheap that I bought six of them from the mark down bin.
> 
> They have been great time savers with my tile work-However they are to fragile,The last one is dying
> ...


a PLS 90 would be a good choice, but they aren't cheap, you can get them for about $400.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions,I'll be needing one soon.


----------

